# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mbiemrat "shqiptar"

## FЯODO

Ca mendimi keni mbi ceshtjen e mbiemrave tek shqiptaret?
Nje perqindje e madhe kane prejardhje turko-islamike.
Emri nuk ka shume rendesi pasi modernizohet me kohen por MBIEMRI eshte ai qe nuk ndryshon por mbetet i njejte vetem nese merret ndonje lloj inisiative mbarekombetare per shnderrimin e emrave turko-islamike dhe ne rikthimin e toponimeve me origjine shqiptare. Eshte katastrofike sa e larte eshte perqindja e shqiptareve qe e kane te shnderruar mbierin e tyre shqiptar ne turko-islamik gjate pushtimit osman. Ka qene nje asimilim masiv jo vetem kulturor (feje) por edhe kombetar.
Mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe te flitet me teper rreth kesaj ceshtje.
Nuk me duken aspak "shqiptar" mbiemrat si: Mustafaj, Bajrami, Haxhihyseni... etj

----------


## RaPSouL

Me sundimin osman jan adoptuar nje numer i madh i mbiemrave turk por edhe mbiemra te shteteve te tjera keshtu qe kemi lloj-lloj mbiemrash sipas mendimit tim kjo eshte nje ngacmim negativ ne origjinen tone shqiptare  :i ngrysur:

----------


## YaSmiN

Ndonjehere eshte veshtire per ata qe jetojne jashte shtetit.Mbase e kane te veshtire ta shqiptojne.Por nuk mund te besh dicka me shume nuk dua te ndroj mbiemrin tim sepse e kam te veshtire tek te tjeret.Ai qe e ka problem nuk me intereson fare po te doji ta shkruaji po te doji ta mensoji ose ta shqiptoji.

----------


## BvizioN

Sikur dikush ti vihet ne gjurmim pemes familjare deri ne pese shkekuj me pare mbase do arrije te zbuloje mbiemrin e vertete nga e ka origjinen.Tek e fundit mendoj se eshte preference personale,dikush qe nuk i pelcen mund te nderroje emer dhe mbiemer.Me shume me shqeteson fakti se Shqiptaret e diteve te sotme jane shume te pasionuar per ti emeruar femijet e tyre me emra te huaj,emra te padegjuar ose emra figurash boterore!!!!

----------


## BEHARI

> Ca mendimi keni mbi ceshtjen e mbiemrave tek shqiptaret?
> Nje perqindje e madhe kane prejardhje turko-islamike.
> Emri nuk ka shume rendesi pasi modernizohet me kohen por MBIEMRI eshte ai qe nuk ndryshon por mbetet i njejte vetem nese merret ndonje lloj inisiative mbarekombetare per shnderrimin e emrave turko-islamike dhe ne rikthimin e toponimeve me origjine shqiptare. Eshte katastrofike sa e larte eshte perqindja e shqiptareve qe e kane te shnderruar mbierin e tyre shqiptar ne turko-islamik gjate pushtimit osman. Ka qene nje asimilim masiv jo vetem kulturor (feje) por edhe kombetar.
> Mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe te flitet me teper rreth kesaj ceshtje.
> Nuk me duken aspak "shqiptar" mbiemrat si: Mustafaj, Bajrami, Haxhihyseni... etj


sic e pranon dhe ti vete jane  nje perqindje e madhe me emer dhe mbiemer 
muslimanesh,meqense dhe koficenti eshte itill rreth 80%muslim ne shqipri.
do ishte me mire te shpreheshe emer opo mbiemer musliman shqiptare!
se kuptoj perse e i quan turko islam ,duke e treguar haptazi ekstremizmin tend qe te ka mberthyer ne germaz kundra muslimanve!?
E par ju duhet te vini ne dispozicion te keti problemi te gjitha aftesite tuaja ekstremiste,qe te detyroni shqiptaret per te ndrruar fene e tyre se pari,pastaj emer e mbiemer,gje e cila esht komplot e pa arritshme nga ana juaj!per arsye se shqipetaret kane qene dhe shquhen nje popull i zgjuar me nje kulture te larte dhe prandaj kane perqafuar fene islame prandaj dhe emer e mbiemer jane te tille.per kundrazi kam vene re se ne perendim per dite figura te njohura te artit kultures sport etj,po konvrtohen nga kristian ne musliman duke nderruar edhe emreat se bashku me fene e tyre,per kete ti duhej te shqetsoheshe duke e pyetur vehten tende si ka mundesi qe njers me fame boterore po braktisin kristianizmin dhe po perqafojne islamin si feja me reale e njerzimit,

----------


## Pasiqe

Frodo tha:




> Mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe te flitet me teper rreth kesaj ceshtje.
> Nuk me duken aspak "shqiptar" mbiemrat si: Mustafaj, Bajrami, Haxhihyseni... etj


Dhe Behari pergjigjet




> sic e pranon dhe ti vete jane  nje perqindje e madhe me emer dhe mbiemer 
> muslimanesh,meqense dhe koficenti eshte itill rreth 80%muslim ne shqipri.
> do ishte me mire te shpreheshe emer opo mbiemer musliman shqiptare!
> se kuptoj perse e i quan turko islam ,duke e treguar haptazi ekstremizmin tend qe te ka mberthyer ne germaz kundra muslimanve!?


Behar, sipas statistikave te fundit myslymanet s'jane vecse 38%, shume me poshte sesa gjysma. 

Une nuk e kuptoj pse i hidhesh ne fyt FЯODO-s, duke e akuzuar per ekstremizem, kur:

1. Ai po thote nje gje te vertete: shume shqiptare kane mbiemra arabe e islamike e aspak shqiptare.

2. Ketu ekstremisti je ti, kur thua qe 80% e shqiptareve qenkeshin myslymane kur statistikat flasin per shume me pak.

Shume shqiptare nderruan mbiemrat e tyre ne mbiemra myslymane gjate sundimit osman. Nese duam ta diskutojme, mire, nese duam te themi perrallat e ekstremisteve te krishtere, hajde, mblidhuni te gjithe hoxhallaret ketu, me ne krye Den Bossi-n e flisni dokrra.

----------


## BEHARI

PASIQE!!
pamvarsishte se edhe kja statistike qe une pote dergoj eshte shume e cesuruar ne favorrin tuaj,eshte e paraqitur si me poshte...
Country Muslim (%) 
Afghanistan 99 
Albania 70 
Algeria 99 
Azerbaijan 93 
Bahrain 81 
Bangladesh 83 
Brunei 67 
Burkina Faso 50 
Chad 51 
Comoros 98 
Djibouti 94 
Egypt 90 
Gambia, The 90 
Gaza Strip 99 
Guinea 85 
Indonesia 88 
Iran 98 
Iraq 97 
Jordan 92 
Kuwait 85 
Kyrgyzstan 75 
Lebanon 60 
Libya 97 
Maldives Sunni Muslim  
Mali 90 
Mauritania 100 
Mayotte 97 
Morocco 99 
Niger 80 
Nigeria 50 
Oman 75 
Pakistan 97 
Qatar 95 
Saudi Arabia 100 
Senegal 94 
Sierra Leone 60 
Somalia Sunni Muslim 
Sudan 70 
Syria 74 
Tajikistan 90 
Tunisia 98 
Turkey 99.8 
Turkmenistan 89 
United Arab Emirates         96 
Uzbekistan 88 
West Bank 75 
Yemen Muslim

----------


## Pasiqe

Haha, je gabim Behar. Ka ikur koha e sulltan Hamitit. Mbreti Zog dhe Enver Hoxha i dhane nje goditje islamit ne Shqiperi qe ishte vendimtare. Statistika qe dhe ti siper eshte tejet e vjeteruar. I perket vitit te larget 1929. 

Qe atehere deri te sondazhi i Universitetit te Oksfordit nuk jane mbajtur statistika zyrtare per fene ne Shqiperi. Sipas studimit te Oksfordit myslymanet jane vetem 38%. Ka nje teme me poshte per kete, ketu:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...hlight=Mejdani

Meqe tema flet per mbiemrat myslymane le t'i permbahemi temes.

Sa per Den Bossi-n, une e kam ne ignore list, pasi postimet e tij jane pa logjike e si rrjedhoje une nuk i lexoj fare.

----------


## alibaba

Po ka shumë mbiemra muslimanë po fatmirësisht en kosov shumica njerziv e njohin pemen familjare deri te gjenerata katolike dhe kshtuqi mujn me ndrru mbiemrin.
Po këta mbiemra çfarë janë: NANO, MILLO, MAJKO, PAPAJ ETJ ETJ

Unikkatil, kujdes me fyerjet  - dodoni

----------


## dodoni

Nje pjese e shqiptareve si muslimane ashtu edhe te krishtere (katolike e ortodokse) kane mbiemra shqiptar kurse pjesa tjeter mbiemra fetare si Mustafaj, Islami, Moisiu, Gjergji, etj. duke perfshire ketu edhe mbiemrat turk (Rexhepi etj.), sllave (Majko, Dragusha, Krasniqi etj.), greke (Milo, Dhima, etj.) etj.  

Edhe une jam ithtar i mbiemrave shqiptar e po ta kisha pasur mbiemrin fetar (pa marre parasysh a musliman a te krishter) apo te huaj, do e kisha nderruar ne mbiemer shqiptar, mirepo kjo eshte ceshtje preferencash individuale te seicilit prej nesh. Per fat te mire timin, mbiemrin e kam shqiptar. 

Jo vetem ne kemi keshtu mbiemra te perzier, keshtu jane shumica e kombeve tani dhe prandaj nuk mendoj qe vertete paraqesin ndonje problem edhe keshtu si jane tani.

----------


## Pasiqe

Unikkatil une jam gjysme vllah e gjysme shqiptar. Vllehet jetojne ne Shqiperi prej mijera vitesh dhe jane shqiptare qe flisnin latinisht. 

Si rrjedhoje edhe nese ti me merr per vllah une kam plotesisht te drejte te merrem me punet e Shqiperise pasi VLLEHET JANE SHQIPTARE. 

Kujdes me fyerjet edhe ti Pasiqe - dodoni

----------


## alibaba

Ok Unikkatil, ja fshiva edhe atij tash. Me shume mirekuptim ndaj njeri-tjetrit e jo fyerje e ofendime. - dodoni

----------


## Pasiqe

Dodon, nuk ishte fyerje. Ne Shqiperi ka pasur burgje te rendesishem te perandorise otomane. Shume turq kane ardhur dhe jane vendosur ne Shqiperi. Ata pastaj jane shqiptarizuar. 

Une fola per turqit e ardhur nga Anadolli e jo per shqiptaret qe kane marre mbiemra turq!

Unikkatil, ti cfare kujton se fliste Kostandini nga Nishi ne shekullin e IV? Ta them une ilirisht dhe latinisht. Vllah ka qene edhe ai te pelqen apo s'te pelqen. Ilir qe fliste latinisht.

Pastaj nese nuk bindesh akoma per vllehet qe jane shqiptare, shko zgjo nga varri Kostandin Kristoforidhin, Pashko Vasen, vellezerit Frasheri dhe Nene Terezen. 

Une nuk hedh tug mbi shqiptare more njeri.

----------


## alibaba

Kush jan ata turq te shqiptarizum a e njeh ndonjanin me emer e mbiemer, ku jetojn ata?
Se "brainwashed" qi ka bá Turku, Greku e tjerët ktu nuk ban me u ngatrrue me perzimje gjenetike.

----------


## dodoni

Mos dilni jashte teme ju dyte. Tema edhe njehere eshte: Cfare mendoni per mbiemrat fetar dhe te huaj te shqiptareve? A duhet ti shqiptarizojme ata?

----------


## alibaba

Duhet t'i shqiptarizojmë sa ma shpejt.

----------


## Pasiqe

Do ishte mire qe shume mbiemra te shqiptarizoheshin, patjeter. Shume katolike dhe ortodokse te myslymanizuar vone (shih Reformat e Tanzimatit) e dine shume mire mbiemrin e tyre origjinal. Dhe mund te kthehen ne te.

Une njoh shume malesore myslymane qe kur thone emrat e tyre fillojne e numerojne 7 a 8 (qe jane emrat e babait, gjyshit, stergjyshit etj) dhe qe te i treti/katerti emri eshte katolik. Mbiemri i tyre gjithashtu shpeshhere ka ndryshuar, po ata e dine fort mire kush ka qene mbiemri katolik i fisit te tyre.

Unikkatil ne qenkemi dakord bre bac, na u desh dodoni me na pajtu,  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## alDI

Po emra shqiptar sa % ka ne shqiperi?

Ja disa nga emrat me te perdor ne shqiperi
Gerti.Erald Erion Ervin Mariglen Altin Fredi Eduard Bledar Elio dhe lista nuk mbaron me emra pa asnje kuptim ne shqip.
Per femra Marjola Rovena Brulinda Alketa Sonila Xhilda Fioralba etj etj qe po ashtu asnje kuptim skan ne shqip.

Ne gjith boten emrat karakterizohen shumica nga besimi fetar i personit.
Pse nuk te shqeteson ty fakti qe shqiptaret ven emra pa kuptim,bashkim shkronjash pa kuptim.
Jemi i vetmi vend ne bote qe i japim perparesi emrit nga se si tingellon dhe jo se cfare kuptimi ka.
Pastaj perse te shqetesoka ty vetem mbiemrat myslyman ???mbi 90% e orthodhoksve kan mbiemrat grek po ashtu ne kosov shum shum kan mbiemra qe mbarojn me viq ne fund apo kjo ste intereson.

Nejse kush po e rrun se ca propagandoni ju lart e posht .

----------


## Pasiqe

> Pse nuk te shqeteson ty fakti qe shqiptaret ven emra pa kuptim,bashkim shkronjash pa kuptim.
> Jemi i vetmi vend ne bote qe i japim perparesi emrit nga se si tingellon dhe jo se cfare kuptimi ka.


Jo vetem me shqeteson po me trazon. Thohesh dikush nje barcalete per kinezet qe kur lindnin femije hidhnin nje kanoce ne rruge dhe ashtu si tingellonte i vinin emrin kalamanit, Ho Shua Min, pershembull. Ate barcalete mund ta tregojme tani per veten tone. 

Ne kohen e komunizmit po edhe me vone ateizmi i shqiptareve beri qe t'i viheshin emra koti shume femijeve. 

Megjithate ketu tema eshte per mbiemrat, hapim nje teme tjeter per emrat po deshe.

----------


## BvizioN

*Mirdita* mbase eshte i vetmi rreth ne Shqiperi me popullsi 100% katolik,dhe nuk ka asnje mbiemer te huazuar as nga Turku e as nga Vatikani.

Ajo qe thote alDI mbi emrat Shqiptare eshte e drejte.Mania me e madhe te gjejne nje emer qe nuk egziston !!! Ncuk ncuk ncuk !!

----------

